# Liv Tylers Mutter nimmt Lindsay Lohan auseinander



## Mandalorianer (9 Okt. 2011)

*Liv Tylers Mutter nimmt Lindsay Lohan auseinander​*


Los Angeles. Die Mutter von Hollywoodstar Liv Tyler hat ein paar Erziehungstipps 
für Lindsay Lohans Mutter Dina auf Lager und scheut sich nicht, die auch öffentlich auszusprechen.
Die Ex-Rock-Sängerin und Ex-Model Bebe Buell (53), die eine kurze Beziehung 
mit Aerosmith-Frontsänger und Livs Vater Steven Tyler hatte, 
machte Dina Lohan (49) für das schlechte Verhalten und die abenteuerliche Karriere
ihrer Tochter Lindsy Lohan (25) verantwortlich.​

Buell sagte dazu dem ‘Steppin Out’-Magazin "Was ihre Mutter mit Lindsay getan hat ist moralisch falsch und widerlich. Sie sollte sich zurückhalten. Lindsay hat Talent. Sie ist ist der Star. Die Beziehung zwischen den beiden beunruhigt mich. Ich sehe da nicht eine Mutter mit ihrer Tochter. Ich schaue mir Lindsay an und sehe mein eigenes Kind in ihr, weil sie auch ein großes Talent hat. Aber wenn mein Mädchen derart verkorkst im Kopf wäre, würde ich ihr nicht erlauben, eigene Entscheidungen zu treffen. Es tut mir leid und jeder kann jetzt denken, was er will. Aber ich würde mein Kind sogar entführen und dafür sorgen, dass sie nicht von meiner Seite weiche, bis sie keine Probleme mehr hat. Aber natürlich muss Lindsay auch Verantwortung für ihr eigenes Handeln übernehmen. Ihre Mutter muss anfangen, eine Mutter zu sein und sie nicht zu Tode bejahen."

Buell bot Lindsay obendrein an, der jungen Schauspielerin bei ihrer Karriere zu helfen. "Wenn Lindsay ein Jahr mit mir verbringen würde, könnte ich sie verändern. Mit meiner Hilfe würde sie ihren ersten Oscar innerhalb von zwei Jahren bekommen."

Und sie hat viele Vorstellungen und Anregungen für die Schauspielerin…. darunter ein komplett neues Aussehen. "Das erste was ich tun würde, wäre ihr fünf Kilo draufzupacken. Sie ist einfach zu dünn. Und sie braucht auch wieder ihre natürliche, rote Haarfarbe. Die blonden Haare passen nicht. Sie braucht auch die richtigen Leute um sich herum. Sie muss erst mal aufhören auszugehen und für eine Weile untertauchen. Die Mutter ging andauernd zu Veranstaltungen mit ihr und da warf ihre Tochter dann mit Gläsern um sich, und so was macht mich wütend! Es macht mich wütend!"

Liv Tylers Mutter wetterte weiter: "Lindsay wird durch Geld und nicht durch Spiritualität, angetrieben. Ich habe den Drang nach Geld aufgegeben, um für meine Tochter da zu sein. Ich glaube das ist das, was Dina tun sollte. Sie sollte für Lindsay so da sein, wie ich für Liv."

Lindsay Lohan kämpfte in den letzten Jahren mit Alkohol-und Drogen. Auch mit dem Gesetz kam sie mehrfach in Konflikt, unter anderem nahm sie Anfang des Jahres eine Kette bei einem Juwelier mit und wurde wegen des Diebstahls zu gemeinnütziger Arbeit verurteilt.


*Gruss vom Gollum *


----------



## Q (10 Okt. 2011)

ich bin eher dafür, dass LiLo's Betreuung in Gollums Hände gelegt wird  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2012)

ich mag keine guten Ratschläge von Leuten, die alles besser wissen


----------

